# Cargador automatico de celular



## juankah72 (Jul 13, 2010)

Hola a todos.. la duda es la siguiente: 
Tengo un celular para una alarma de auto el cual obviamente debe permanecer encendido siempre. Pero que pasa si yo dejo el cargador constantemente alimentándolo aún después de que esté totalmente cargado? Se daña la batería? Se daña el sistema de carga del celular?
Cómo haría un cargador automático de celular a partir de los 12 voltios que entrega el automovil?


----------



## lubeck (Jul 13, 2010)

Busca el datasheet del lm317...

ahí viene una configuración para hacer un cargador de 6v... dice current limited 6v charger
lo calculas al voltaje de tu bateria....

http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/nationalsemiconductor/DS009063.PDF


----------



## juankah72 (Jul 21, 2010)

Gracias lubeck por tu respuesta pero lo que mas me interesa saber es si el celular (circuito de carga) o la bateria se dañan si lo dejo constantemente conectado al celular aun cuando este cargado.
Lo que sucede es que yo tengo cargador de auto pero no se si estos cargadores cuando el celular esta full carga lo desconectan automáticamente o no y si esto daña algo del celu.
Gracias por tu respuesta.


----------



## capitanp (Jul 21, 2010)

hoy en dia la mayoria de los cel controlan la carga internamente, lo que pasara es que el cel controlara y cargara cuando lo necesite, habria que ver a que porcentaje de bateria se habilita para volver a recibir carga, eso  dependera de  cada celular


----------



## juankah72 (Jul 23, 2010)

Gracias capitanp por tu respuesta, entonces no hay problema de dejar el celu cargando o al menos conectado al cargador de forma permanente.... eso era lo que me preocupaba.


----------



## ricardo esparza (Sep 7, 2010)

En el mercado se consigue unos cargadores para celular que se adaptan a la cigarrera del automóvil desarmarlo y lo adaptas


----------



## esgaver (Dic 5, 2010)

Hola Juankah72:
Gran idea la tuya la del movil para alarma. A ver si nos la explicas un día por estos lares virtuales.
No se si te podre ayudar, pero pienso que para evitar dudas al respecto de si dañas al movil o no, yo primero probaria y controlaria dejando enchufado el celu y ver cuando comienza a cargar y si desconecta cuando se carga completamente. Yo haria un puente en los terminales para ver si realmente le llega tensión al celu despues de su carga completa. En caso de no llegar nada de tension despues controlaria en que nivel de carga del celu comienza la nueva carga. Esto ya es facil pues en la pantalla del celu indicara si esta en carga o no.
Caso de llegar tension al celu despues de su carga, yo no me fiaria mucho, pues podria dañar la bateria. Si sucediese esto podria poner un programador para cargar el celu cundo estimes que se le termina la bateria. Es decir si la bateria le dura 3 días, pues cada dos dias que se ponga en carga.
No se si esto puede ayudarte, pero es o que se me ocurre.
Saludos


----------

